# SW Primers



## toomuch (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey quick question can SW CHB be used over bare drywall? I know MasterHide can be. But on Sherlink it doesn't explicitly state if CHB can where as Masterhide literally says its "self-priming" on drywall. I know some guys use CHB (Chicago High Build ) as primer over bare drywall, but never have been 100% confident this is proper. We usually go with Promar 400 primer over drywall but wanted to explore CHB as alternative. Any opinions?

Masterhide
http://www.sherlink.com/sher-link/I...Path=/ecomm_apps/ecommerce/temp/sher-link/dp/

CHB
http://www.sherlink.com/sher-link/I...Path=/ecomm_apps/ecommerce/temp/sher-link/dp/


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

toomuch said:


> Hey quick question can SW CHB be used over bare drywall? I know MasterHide can be. But on Sherlink it doesn't explicitly state if CHB can where as Masterhide literally says its "self-priming" on drywall. I know some guys use CHB (Chicago High Build ) as primer over bare drywall, but never have been 100% confident this is proper. We usually go with Promar 400 primer over drywall but wanted to explore CHB as alternative. Any opinions?
> 
> Masterhide
> http://www.sherlink.com/sher-link/I...Path=/ecomm_apps/ecommerce/temp/sher-link/dp/
> ...


Then don't do it.


----------



## toomuch (Jan 28, 2010)

Gee thx :no:


----------



## buxton finishes (Feb 13, 2010)

Lately we have been using the promar 200 primer, it seems a lot better than the masterhide.

http://buxtonfinishes.com


----------



## momule (Feb 5, 2010)

Using CHB straight to drywall may not seal the surface enough and may require multiple coats. You may notice flashing. In the long run you may not be saving any time or money. Your finish coat it only as good as your prep.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

We hardly come across new drywall projects. It's mostly skim coat plaster. However, we got a good sized drywall commercial project to do and was wondering what would you recommend for primer. I want to use something mid-grade. Thanks.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah Iwoulnt Ive Heard Of Prodution Guys Doin That But It Will Flash Like H__l


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

The 400 is king. Stick with it.


----------



## jm1841 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wallnut said:


> The 400 is king. Stick with it.


Check your pricing on 200. Much better product and usually is very little more than 400, at least in my market.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

I wouldnt do it. You may regret it. Go with 400. 200 hundred is nice but not necessary.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Just laid off some 400 P5 level, in preperation for outgoing green top coat. Love the 400, 200 is good also but I haven't found any reason to switch up.


----------



## H&H (May 28, 2010)

jm1841 said:


> Check your pricing on 200. Much better product and usually is very little more than 400, at least in my market.


I agree... 200 is the best, I tried 400 once very good but can't beat 200!
tomorrow I'm going to start a 26 unit apartments and trust on promar 200.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

This should be a sticky. Its the most searched for information on my site and produces the most emails.

Drywall primers... again!

Everything I wrote on drywall primers 

Wall primers all come down to this. Best primer for bare drywall.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I am guessing that all paint related questions should be directed to JP's site and this one could be shut down. Save some internet space for all.:yes:


----------

